# 4.89 to 4.70... disappointed and discouraged



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

I began doing Uber and Lyft here in Florida about 2 weeks ago. Until just a couple of hours ago my rating was on 4.89. It went down to 4.82 in the beginning due to 2 4*’s... tonight, I got my first 1 star and I don’t know why. It dropped 0.19, now very close to the 4.6 threshold. I have had 64 trips, only 20 of them rated. That complicates thing, most people do not rate and although it seems I may have room to improve the ratings I made some calculations and it will have to take an outrageous number of non-stop 5*’s to even make it up to 4.8. The only thing I did to the potential 1* rater is ask her to put the seat belt because the seat belt alert was pinging and she did not put it on until I told her.

So far on Lyft I am fine, but definitely my biggest disappointment was to find out that it’s so easy to be deactivated yet almost impossible to stabilize the rating.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

In total you need the following number of 5* ratings to cancel out each bad (less than 5) rating.

One 1*= 10 five stars rides (1+ 5 X 10)/11= 4.63
one 2*= 7 five stars rides (2+ 5X7)/8= 4.625
one 3*= 4 Five star rides (3+ 5 X4)/5= 4.6
one 4*= 2 five star rides (4+ 2X5)/3= 4.667










This is the most accurate explanation of the uber rating system there is.

But 1 one star ride, that's about 2 days worth of good rides to cancel out.


----------



## chicago773 (Jul 14, 2015)

Please quit right away. You cannot do this job with such a low rating.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

It’s not a big deal. You will find the medium and get your rating in order. When I first started I had a rating 4.4 lol now I have 2400 rider and 4.91. You will be fine.


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Water, mints, gum are a newbies friend. Open doors, trunks and zippers if needed.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

You're a new driver... I mean, I hit it hard when I first started doing at least 75 rides a week and even then it still fluctuated drastically with each rating for the first few weeks because there were so few rides to balance it out. It wasnt til I got to around 300-400 rides or so that a rating didnt make such a drastic effect. I do think that you get a bit of leeway when you first start out, so don't stress hard...just keep giving rides, keep giving good service and your rating will go up and balance out in time.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I believe the first month is your grace period. Do a few hundred rides, THEN evaluate.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If you've only got 20 rated trips you shouldn't worry about your rating yet.

Going up is always a slower and more tedious process than going down.

When that 1-star drops off it'll be a nice surprise.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Telling a pax to buckle up can definitely affect ratings. The beeping car noise *usually* does the trick on it's own. I just wish I could make it beep when the backseat pax are unbuckled.



Coachman said:


> When that 1-star drops off it'll be a nice surprise.


Only 500 more rated trips to go!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Only 500 more rated trips to go!


It's 100 in Dallas. I like it. It takes me about three weeks to lose a bad rating.


----------



## don3rd1981 (Aug 16, 2017)

Not sure about your part of Florida, but in my neck of the woods (Jacksonville) people are extremely cheap and will likely low rate for discounts. I know they're cheap in my area from way back in the day in my delivery days. I would actually have customers want their change back (no tip) down to the penny.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

don3rd1981 said:


> Not sure about your part of Florida, but in my neck of the woods (Jacksonville) people are extremely cheap and will likely low rate for discounts. I know they're cheap in my area from way back in the day in my delivery days. I would actually have customers want their change back (no tip) down to the penny.


I get those with the taxi business all the time... It's gotten to the point where i actually carry quarters just to get the whole meter off them and not short myself 40, 60, or even 80c.

If i give someone a $9.80 taxi trip, they pay with a $20, and i have to give them back $11 instead of $10.00 something is wrong with them..

Seriously...


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

chicago773 said:


> Please quit right away. You cannot do this job with such a low rating.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> HighRollinG said:
> ...


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

The good thing is your rating will rise back up steadily in the next month. 

For me (same time frame as you) went from 4.95 to 4.73, it made me nuts because the descent was so rapid. 

It made me a bit on guard w passengers which didn’t help. 

After getting some feedback from other members on the site, I just stopped caring or thinking about my ratings. 

Within a month I am back up to a 4.86 and see with more and more rides, the impact of low rating idiots appears to be less impacting. 

Of course my rating can drop again, however I now understand odds are it goes up and stay up with a ding here and there


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

I am now at 4.78 in Uber... but beginning to drop on Lyft, currently 4.81. I think I don't have many rated trips on Lyft but unlike Uber I cannot monitor the amount of rated trips, I have to wait for Fridays, which sucks. I have had some bitter riders lately, hopefully nicer ones will appear and my ratings will go up again. I am beginning to think I should not care, whatever if they deactivate me, what kind of company fires you for just one bad rating while you have about 30 clients happy with your performance!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

espizarro83 said:


> I began doing Uber and Lyft here in Florida about 2 weeks ago. Until just a couple of hours ago my rating was on 4.89. It went down to 4.82 in the beginning due to 2 4*'s... tonight, I got my first 1 star and I don't know why. It dropped 0.19, now very close to the 4.6 threshold. I have had 64 trips, only 20 of them rated. That complicates thing, most people do not rate and although it seems I may have room to improve the ratings I made some calculations and it will have to take an outrageous number of non-stop 5*'s to even make it up to 4.8. The only thing I did to the potential 1* rater is ask her to put the seat belt because the seat belt alert was pinging and she did not put it on until I told her.
> 
> So far on Lyft I am fine, but definitely my biggest disappointment was to find out that it's so easy to be deactivated yet almost impossible to stabilize the rating.


Don't worry about your Uber rating at this point. You only have 20 rated rides and your average is going to bounce all over the place because of the small sample size. You'll be fine.

And don't worry about Lyft at all. I think they just make up the numbers -- no way to tell from the way they display them.

But you also mentioned "bitter riders." What are they bitter about?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

espizarro83 said:


> I am now at 4.78 in Uber... but beginning to drop on Lyft, currently 4.81. I think I don't have many rated trips on Lyft but unlike Uber I cannot monitor the amount of rated trips, I have to wait for Fridays, which sucks. I have had some bitter riders lately, hopefully nicer ones will appear and my ratings will go up again. I am beginning to think I should not care, whatever if they deactivate me, what kind of company fires you for just one bad rating while you have about 30 clients happy with your performance!


Lyft is totally different clientele here. You don't speak with lyft people. Look straight and drive .


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Just keep driving, don't worry about it. I've gotten my 2 1 stars, one was deserved for arguing with kids I should have never picked up and the other I have no idea why I got it. Besides that, 1 4 star and 60 5 stars. Hanging around a 4.86 right now. The more you stress, the more it'll show. Just relax, take it easy, greet them and tell them to have a nice day, go the speed limit and watch your GPS. Boom 5 star.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

don3rd1981 said:


> Not sure about your part of Florida, but in my neck of the woods (Jacksonville) people are extremely cheap and will likely low rate for discounts. I know they're cheap in my area from way back in the day in my delivery days. I would actually have customers want their change back (no tip) down to the penny.


 I absolutely despise cheap people, all of those assholes who requested their change back will go to delivery purgatory where, after they die, they will go on a never ending delivery run while receiving zero tips


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

I am mostly between Naples and Tampa, mostly Fort Myers/Cape Coral. My rating is now at 4.80 on Uber, 4.8 (somewhere between 4.76 and 4.84) on Lyft. I try to avoid drunkards, but people here seem to be drunk since 8pm.


----------

